# 164 memory Size Error



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a Compaq Presario.I wanted to upgrade the memory.I could not afford memory from Compaq so I bought a 256MB memory stick from a local hardware vendor.After i plugged the stick and restarted the computer everything went well;It started the countdown of the memory; and the I got this message :

"164 memory Size Error"

But after that the computer booted and everything seemd to be OK.But I began getting those fatal exceptions whenever I was doing anything on the computer.So I took out the stick and it was OK.When I added the stick again it gave me 2 beeps and the computer did not boot.I took out the stick and everything was fine.

My question is Does the compaq computer need some special memory from Compaq only or .......?

what does the 164 memory size error mean?

Here is the full configuration of my computer:

Please find the attached file (rename the .txt file to .pdf).


Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Your compaq is telling you that the memory that it is recording is not matching the configuration of when you put it to bed the last time and that you should check it. You should have also got two short beeps with that as you did

You should have been been given an opportunity to enter the configuration utility to confirm that the new memory configuration is correct, but you may have to do it through Setup

PS you protected your PDF file


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

> You should have been been given an opportunity to enter the configuration utility to confirm that the new memory configuration is correct, but you may have to do it through Setup


No I did not get any configuration utility. 

and how do I do it through setup?where is it?



> PS you protected your PDF file


I love Acrobat


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Compaqs are usually press *f10* at Bootup


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

F10 did pull up "compaq computer setup utility" but i did not find anything there relating to adding or updating memory of the system.

I had seen that screen before and i thought it was the BIOS !!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Which model, presario


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

how do i find out?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

How did you know which memory to buy?

It should be on the reverse of your box


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

oh !

its Compaq Presario 5000 series


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Just a 5000?
Exactly which model?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

there is usually a little inset in the front of the case that tells you the model not just the series


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

compaqs particulary 5wv are picky when it comes to ram, i have had no problems with pny brand memory but depending if it is a pentium or amd style compaq will decide what brand of memory to buy


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

> there is usually a little inset in the front of the case that tells you the model not just the series


it just says 5000.



> ..but depending if it is a pentium or amd style compaq will decide what brand of memory to buy


It is pentium III


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok..so I went to compaq's website (http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_list.asp?cat=Desktops&fam=Presario) and did an auto-detect to find out the exact model and it confused me.

here is the screen shot:

So i guess it is 5000BW !


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you go into the bios and save and exit, does the error go away? Sometimes that is all thats required with Compaqs. Also, those it see all the ram or just some of it and did you match the speed (66/100/133)?

I have never and will never buy ram from Compaq, Dell, IBM, etc. Theres always plenty of alternatives and compatabilty is rarely an issue if all else matches.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you go into the bios and save and exit, does the error go away? Sometimes that is all thats required with Compaqs. Also, those it see all the ram or just some of it and did you match the speed (66/100/133)?

I have never and will never buy ram from Compaq, Dell, IBM, etc. Theres always plenty of alternatives and compatabilty is rarely an issue if all else matches.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

> If you go into the bios and save and exit


when i hit *F10* or *Delete* i go to the same screen which says "compaq computer setup utility".is it the same as the bios in compaq?


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

yes that is the "bios screen for compaq"

here is a link for ram for that box if you want to go that route ram for your compaq


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

but since i am not quite sure which model of compaq I have since http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_list.asp?cat=Desktops&fam=Presario tells me I have compaq 3000 but the inset on my tower says its 5000 and i believe its 5000 but quite unsure which series of 5000 , would it be a good idea if i called up compaq and get the part number for the memory stick would that help? is the part number universal ?


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

I have the same problem. I also can't upgrade to more than 160 Mb, it doesn't recognise more than that.

I've tried updating the BIOS, but nothing helps. Anyone got some ideas?


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

what brand and model motherboard do you have?


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

I use a Via Tech Chipset. Apollo Pro 133A.
My computer is a Compaq 7EL7000T-142.

Just noticed in Analysis Report..
First Original RAM was Single-bank.
The new that I got was Double-Bank.

Will that get 164-Memory Size Error?


----------



## msgtgumby (Mar 12, 2003)

How much memory does it say you have in BIOS?

And what do you mean "single-bank" and "double-bank"? You mean single and double sided?

Smith


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

When I enter the BIOS I can't get any nice overlook of the system.
The RAM is something I can't see at all.
I enter some settings eg PCI ... I only get options like Enable or Disable, but don't have Options for the RAM.
I think Compaq is using their own..

I have 2x128, both Kingston, but one is Single-bank (sided) and the other is double. The BIOS can only find 32 from the double sided module.

I've also tried a 256 before (Single), but it doesn't find it at all.


----------



## msgtgumby (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay...I haven't worked on a Compaq in ages and I can't remember what their BIOS is like so...go to My Computer, Control Panel, and then System, how much RAM does it say you have there? Sounds like it isn't reading your double sided chip. The density is sometimes an issue with older machines and newer RAM sticks. Or you have a bad stick is more like it...the double-sided issue would cause it to be read as 64MB (half the stick) not 32MB as you say.

Smith


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

the 164 memory error is tthe computer deceting that the memory amount has changed.

i have seen it in the amd compaq i have and my friends pentium 3 compaq. i added ram to both, and got the same message, i went to compaqs, faq site and looked it up and that is what it said


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

Ah.. Sorry.. Misunderstood there..
When I start my Computer it only counts up to 160 Mb.
Same thing in Windows. (I use W2000)


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

buddhafabio: Ah.. Okay. But I still have the problem that my computer can't find more than 32 Mb from my 128 Mb Module.
My 256 Mb Module is totally lost.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

your board may only support 160 mb of ram. if you update your bios it might let you add more


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

Tried it.
I've checked the manual and it says my board should support 768 Mb and no larger than 256 Mb Modules.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

also some older pc 66 and pc 100 ram chips need to be mached up with the same type and size i.e. 2: 128meg chips, 3:64meg chips



i work nights and need to sleep now hope fully someone can help you while i rest. i will check to see if it is resolved when i wake


----------



## msgtgumby (Mar 12, 2003)

Try switching the sticks around, which ever is first make it second which ever is second make it first.

Smith


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

1 last thing before i go to bed, you do not need to buy compaq ram. that being said some times i have found that the ram i bought wasnt compatable with the sticks i had. this may be the case for you.


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

What I have tried is:
1x128 Kingston Single sided. (Works fine)
1x128 Kingston Single sided + 1x128 Kingston Double sided (Only finds 128+32)
1x256 Crucial Single sided (Didn't work at all)
1x128 Kingston Single sided + 1x256 Crucial Single sided (Only finds 128 from Kingston)
1x128 Kingston Double sided + 1x256 Crucial Single sided (Only finds 32)

Looks like I'd have to run and buy new modules...?
Maybe I should try:
2x128 Kingston Single sided
1x128 Kingston Single sided + 1x256 Kingston Single sided


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

msgtgumby: Tried that also..


----------



## Romulus (Aug 1, 2003)

My problem is solved here. Had to find correct Part Number for my Compaq Model.. 
Took me 7 months and $200, which hurts.. :/


----------



## Brockman (Sep 2, 2003)

I had a presareo 5050 and it took PC 66 ram, ordered it special for that machine.


----------

